# PSE cable length???



## ammobooger (Feb 9, 2004)

My son has a PSE Spyder bow and I was wondering how I know what the cable length is. On the limb it says 44.5 for string length and 2922(I think that's the #, I am at work and can't check to be sure.) is the "cable tune". What is the cable tune? And how do I find the cable length? I'm learning so I can do this on my own without haveing to go to a pro-shop for everything so go easy on me if this sounds stupid.. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

If I were you I would call PSE and get them to tell you,I am going to call myself about that my PSE it has a 95" string lenght and a 2932 cabletune, not sure either what it is.Good luck on the do-it yourself stuff I've always liked doing all my own bow work that way if something breaks or needs adjustment,I can do it ,not having to wait is well worth learning everthing. Just in case you don't have it PSE's customer service # is 1-520-884-9065.


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

ammobooger,

#2922 Cable Tune is a 34-1/2" Split Harness/Cable


Nitroboy,

#2932 Cable Tune is a 39" Split Harness/Cable

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

And that girl knows her stuff. She use to shoot for PSE. 

 Hi there stranger. Hope to see you and the family at Vegas this year.


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi George...

I will be there and looking for my HUG from you!  

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## ammobooger (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you ma'am. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info ladybowhunteraz


----------

